# Guppies and discus?



## Ktowncichlids (Apr 23, 2010)

I have a discus tank with 4 discus, 8 cardinal tetras and a few plecos and well as 2 clown loaches 


Can guppies go well with discus and handle 82 degree temp?


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

I've done that before with LFS bought fancy guppies and had no problems. Guppies bred like crazy and provided live food for the discus. The only thing I found was that because of the discus temperatures, I keep mine at 84 degrees, the life span of the guppies, especially the males were short, like 18 months


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Guppies temperature range are 72-75 F, you'll be shortening their life span by placing them with discus, and that is if your discus decide to not eat them.


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

Guppies wont survive long in discus temps..and if you lower your temp your discus will get stressed.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

I agree with the above posts.
Yes, the guppies should be quite compatible with the discus - i've done it myself - no problems.
However, yes, the temp is generally too high for them & it will shorten their life span.
It's that's a combination of fish that suits you, go for it !


----------



## Ktowncichlids (Apr 23, 2010)

I know a LOT of very well known people on the forum that run at 79-80 degree temp for thier TR/WC discuss and they have no issues, Discuss?


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

they may run lower than 82.. but in the long run they do better at 82 minimum. talk to the pros on simplydiscus . see what they say. ask hudson discus . he catches them or ask discus hans who has tanks full of top knotch wilds..from hudson. ill go ask hows that. YouTube - Wild Discus at www.discus-hans-usa.com from Hudson~Brasil these guys are high quality wilds. 
ive had guppies in withthem..then didnt get eaten..and were fine for quite some time.
HERES AN ARTICLE ON DISCUS TEMPERATURES IN THE AMAZON. http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/content.php?sid=89


----------



## Ktowncichlids (Apr 23, 2010)

thanks for the great info april!


----------

